# Black_alicious Online Journal.



## black_alicious (Feb 1, 2004)

Hi Everyone,
I`m going to take a stab by writting an online Journal.I`ve got six weeks left before competition so it will give me something to do instead of sitting around dreaming of the Penaut butter and where its been hidden   Does anyone else go through this lol thats my daily struggle.Anyway i`ll post it from Last Monday.

JAN 25
Monday
FIRST MEAL 6:30am
One slice W.wheat Bread
4 eggwhites
One Cup skim milk
One tea bag & Sweetner

CARDIO 8:30am
One hour Stepper (i love that machine ) 

 SECOND MEAL 9:30am
Half cup cottage cheese
Half cup Rice

THIRD MEAL 12:30 noon
Two Rice cakes
3tbsp protein powder
Half cup cottage cheese

FOURTH MEAL 4:30PM
2 slice w.wehat bread
8 eggwhite
1 cup skim milk
One sweetner and tea bag

SECOND WORKOUT 6:30 pm

Weights Chest, Back, Bi`s
Cardio -30 min

FIFTH MEAL 8:30pm
I Can Tuna
2 cups salad
2 tbsp dressing.

General Feeling
Well had a pretty good day dietwise  though i had Bread in the morning and evening i never do that but i need to go get groceries i`m still awaiting my new diet which i should be getting pretty soon and i`m nervous about the bread cause i have a realtionship with Carbs lol .Also just started eating Tuna am amazed at how much longer and satisfied i stay.I was a certified vegeterian fot the longest time.

TUESDAY JAN26
FIRST MEAL  6:30AM
One sev Oatmeal
8 eggwhites
CARDIO 
1 hour
SECOND MEAL  9:30am
1 Can Tuna 
Half cup Rice
600 ml water
THIRD MEAL 12:30AM
I Can Tuna
2 cups salad
600ml water
FOURTH MEAL 4:30 PM
2 Slices w.wheat
8 eggwhites
1 TBSP Penaut Butter
600ml water
I cup Tea
One sweetner
SECOND WORKOUT
30 min cardio
Weights
Legs, Shoulders, Traps and Tris
FIFTH MEAL 8:30AM
2 Rice cakes( Butter popcorn)
I ser whey protein
1 L water
WEDNESDAY JAN 27
FIRST MEAL 6:30am
One ser Oatmeal
8 eggwhites
600ml water
CARDIO 8:30AM
I hr
SECOND MEAL 9:30am
Half cup Rice
Half cup Tuna
1 L water
THIRD MEAL 12:30 noon
Two rice cakes
One ser whey
600 ml water
FOURTH MEAL 4:30PM
Two cups salad
I can Tuna
600ml water
FIFTH MEAL 8:00pm
2 Rice cakes
One ser whey
600ml water.

MOOD.
Had a nice day for some reason i wasn`t really hungry for a change so i was happy about that.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 1, 2004)

Great start here!  I was wondering if you were gonna post a journal.


----------



## black_alicious (Feb 1, 2004)

Hi JLB,
Thanks alot...decided to do something today cause its my day off and i`m not used to that i`m bored out of  my brain.Not to mention its so chilly outside  Thanks for all the great advice.


----------



## black_alicious (Feb 1, 2004)

*THURSDAY JAN 29*

FIRST MEAL  6:30am
I ser Oatmeal
8 eggwhites
CARDIO 8:30AM'
i Hour (stepmll)
 SECOND MEAL  10:00PM
Half cup Rice
1 Can Tuna

THIRD MEAL 1:00PM
One ser whey
Two Rice cakes 

FOURTH MEAL 4:00PM
Two cups salad
I can Tuna
1 litre water
 FIFTH MEAL 7:30PM
8 eggwhites
One slice Bread
1 TBSP Penaut Butter

MOOD
I feel like i`m losing my appetite but thats not such a bad thing..lol  had a good day in between going for lectures and working out...looking forward to tomorrow.
FRIDAY  JAN 29
Just got my new diet..good thing i cleaned up my previsou eating so it will be easier to impliment.here goes.
FIRST MEAL 6:30
6 egg whites
i ser Oatmeal
Cardio 9:00 am
I hr
SECOND MEAL 10:30am
Two rice cakes 
One ser whey
1 Litre water
THIRD MEAL 1:30PM
Half cup Rice
One can Tuna
600 ml water

SECOND WORKOUT 2:30
Half hr cardio cross trainer.
Weights.

FOURTH MEAL 6:00pm
Six eggwhites
2 cups Salad
600ml water

FIFTH MEAL 9:00PM
One can Tuna
Half cup Rice
600ml water

MOOD.
Had a long day and was not hungry so i didn`t have my last meal two rice cakes and one ser whey..
SATURDAY ( CHEAT DAY)
FIRST MEAL
One ser whey
2 Rice cakes
CARDIO 10:00AM
1 hour cardio

SECOND MEAL 11:30AM
One ser Oatmeal
6 eggwhites
1 cup tea

THIRD MEAL  2:30 (cheat meal)
2 Slices w.wheat bread
1tbsp Jam
1 slice cheese 

FOURTH MEAL5:30PM
2 rice cakes
One ser whey

SECOND WORKOUT 7:00pm
Half hour cardio
FIFTH MEAL 9:30PM
One can Tuna
2 cups Salad
1 LITRE WATER
MOOD
Felt a little tired today so instead of doing the same machines i split it up a little bit...was happy to have bread...i really wanted PB but i know myself and i knew i`d finish the jar so i had cheese which i love with strawberry jam and i was happy...


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 1, 2004)

Hi Vinita !  

Glad to see you have a journal. damn you do a lot of cardio ! 

Good luck with everything. 

Gary

Ps. How tall are you ?


----------



## atherjen (Feb 1, 2004)

Hey B glad to see that you started a journal too! Ill def be following along! Best of luck to you!


----------



## black_alicious (Feb 1, 2004)

Hi Gary,
I`m 5`4 and three quaters...I currently weigh 116.5  I love cardio the hardest thing has been cutting it to an hour and a half lol i used to do competitive track and field and we`d run for hours then after i stopped competing in track i discovered the stepper and stepmill and it was love and first sight


----------



## black_alicious (Feb 1, 2004)

Hi Atherjen,
thanks for your encouraging words i can see we are going to be good friends who knows maybe one day soon we`ll compete in the same show after all we are both in Canada.I`ll be keeping an eye on your too...and encouraging you to train hard the sky is the limit girl !


----------



## black_alicious (Feb 1, 2004)

SUNDAY FEB 1
MOOD.
Today is my day off..and i don`t deal with those too well i`m used to training seven days and resting when my body is tired sometimes i take a whole week off but anyway since i want to do my very best i must follow all the rules and rest is very crucial and important for my body.It doesn`t help that i am hyper active and get immensly bored by sitting around the house.
  I got up at 6:00am form of habit washed my face , changed into my sportsbra and shorts and did my ab workout..then proceeded to the basement and stood infront of my punching bag before the bell went off in my head i had promised to take the day off and relax not do a damn thing.So then i came up showered and started my day..here goes

FIRST MEAL 7:30AM
6 eggwhites
1 serve Oatmeal
1 litre water
SECOND MEAL 10:30AM
2 Rice cakes
One serve whey protein
THIRD MEAL 1:30PM
Half cup Tuna
Half cup Rice
FOURTH MEAL 4:30PM
Half cup Rice
6 eggwhites

 Hmmmm i guess the superbowl is on today and i`m not really a big fun of football nor basketball the only sports i love to watch are Track and field and Bodybuilding the Olympia is my favourite.Anyway now i`m idle and ofcourse trying to think of a constructive way to pass time and trying to stop myself from having daydreams of Penaut Butter on Rice cakes mmmmmm yummy  So i am attempting to distract myself once more.
FIFTH MEAL8:00PM
One can Tuna
Two cups salad
I tbsp Itallian dressing
   I got a movie from the store Lost and delirious so i`m planning to start it at around 8 o`clock so i`ll have no excuse to eat all my favourite wrong foods cause of the movie


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 1, 2004)

Vinita,
If you're bored i see that IM has a live chat.  I'm not much of a "chatter" but maybe you are .  Probably someone there to take your mind off Peanut Butter !LOL


----------



## black_alicious (Feb 1, 2004)

Hi Gary,
Good idea see you at the live chat..definately need a distraction i could swear the penaut butter is seducing me lol


----------



## Jill (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by black_alicious *_
> i could swear the peanut butter is seducing me lol


That happens to me from time to time too! Good luck with your comp, all of us here will keep an eye on ya!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by black_alicious *_
> Hi Gary,
> Good idea see you at the live chat..definately need a distraction i could swear the penaut butter is seducing me lol




join the club.. its my obsession!


----------



## black_alicious (Feb 2, 2004)

Morning,
what a long night and i don`t mean that in  away that implies i was having fun  My tooth decded to act up just as  i was meandering to bed at ten after giving mysef a big pat on the back.....reason being  i`m one of the few who like to survive on four hours of sleep anyhow that didn`t happen last night.I stayed up almost the whole night cause my tooth was giving me so much drama.
  So here i am starving and the pain is so intense i`ve finally decided to put ice on it so that the swelling can go down.Half my face looks like me before dieting and the other half me after lol ok i know its not really funny what do you expect i`m lacking in sleep.
  Hopefully the dentist will give me something to take away the apin cause i am Starving!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 2, 2004)

I hope your tooth gets better.   You should have it checked out to see what is going on with it.  
Cuz.....you need to eat!


----------



## black_alicious (Feb 2, 2004)

*Phew*

Hi JLB,
I agree with you ...i made an appointment for 2:30pm and i have been icing it and i`m glad its gone down finally.Then i finally got a chance to have my first meal though everything is going to be a little late.
FIRST MEAL  10:30AM
One serve Oatmeal
Half pkt Splenda
cinnamon
6 Eggwhites
600 ml water

Missed my usually cardio workout i`ll head back into the gym after i`ve seen the dentist at 2:30pm and squeeze in a workout then do my second workout for 30min in the evening around 9:00pm..i might even do an aerobics tape


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 2, 2004)

Good luck BA.  Thought I'd come in and take a peek after reading your PM.

What are you competing in?

And, get that tooth looked at.


----------



## black_alicious (Feb 2, 2004)

*Hi Babsie*

I`m competing in Figure i have 40 days left... and thanks for dropping by......


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 2, 2004)

Black_alicious ... where in Canaday do you live?  I'm from Edmonton  

oh yeah ...  Welcome to IM


----------



## black_alicious (Feb 2, 2004)

*H iNatural Tan*

I live in Saskatoon..and have friends in Edmonton.. very cool now i know who i will train with when i come down next 
B


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 2, 2004)

if you're in town and need a workout partner, the wife and I could go with you for sure.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: Hi Babsie*



> _*Originally posted by black_alicious *_
> I`m competing in Figure i have 40 days left... and thanks for dropping by......




You're welcome sweetie.

I'm curious.  How long have you been training for this comp and who is helping you with your posing?

I was viewing your poses in your gallery and I must say (don't take offense to this) you need some help with your posing.

A couple of recommendations I would make is this:  Keep your posture straight/tall, keep your feet *together*.  The one pose you have your feet positioned  how BBer's stand.  Be sure you're squeezing all of your muscles at once.  You need to practice your posing so you're not up on stage shacking as though you're standing out in middle of a blizzard. 

I know you're wanting to know who my designer is and I will tell you shortly.  However, I must ask:  Do you have your suits?  I hope so.

Please please do not take this reply the wrong way.  I'm just trying to help you out.  Be sure to post them comp pics 

Good luck.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 2, 2004)

I'm sorry.......another questioned popped in mind.

Do you know what you're going to do for your presentation?


----------



## black_alicious (Feb 2, 2004)

*Thank you.*

Hi Babsie,
Don`t worry i love constructive criticism i know your not trying to cut me down but instead help me out.I have not gotten my suits yet but i know where they are.I have gotten my shoes both clear and black ones.My posing i agree with you needs alot of help.I was to compete last year for my first comeptition( I didn`t cause i was scheduled for sugery) and the posing was different from figure and now i have to relearn my poses...wish you  lived closer...I`m still trying to learn how to keep my whole body tight when i pose its really hard but i`m practicing really hard.I do have a trainer who makes my diet and makes sure things are running smoothly.As for my posing the guy helping me out is a bodybuilder which is probably why i`m posing like that.Hopefully this week i can get in to work with this wonderful woman i`ve been trying to get in touch with. Please keep the advise coming... i love learning new things...
B


----------



## black_alicious (Feb 2, 2004)

H iBabsie,
As far as training for my competition i train all year round...i started dieting a week ago....i  usually eat the same all year round..high protein, moderate carbs and  low fats...When i`m not dieting i eat eight to ten meals a day every two hours usually cause i am always hungry.....Oh and as for presentation...it doesn`t mention a presentation in my entry forms
brb let me check


----------



## black_alicious (Feb 2, 2004)

Hi Babsie,

Nope it doesn`t mention a presentation.
All its states is that
ROUND ONE
Two piece bikini with high heels(bikini  will be opaque, solid black, the material will be cloth in material(no plastic, rubberized or simiallr material,the bikini will contain no ornamentation, frills, lace work or borders, the bikini will cover a minimum of half the gultes and all the frontal area.)-  They will be looking for overall athletic apperance , muscle tone, with low amount of body fat.Extreme muscularity and leaness will be marked down.
As for the high heels- shoe style must be Black , classic stiletto pump with a closed or open toe and heel.Sole thickness no greater than quater inch stiletto heel  no greater than five inches.
ROUND TWO
Swimsuit with high heels
One piece swimsuit.
Colour , material, texture at the discretion of the competitior.
high heels- Stiletto same size as before and shoe style and color my choice.
ROUND THREE (Finals)
Two piece bikini with high heels.
Again my choice on colour, material and texture....


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 2, 2004)

OMG  Are you sure?  All figure girls have an entrance presentation which is done as you're announced to enter stage.  After your presentation, you get in line with the other girls unless you're the first one out.  If you're the first one out, you set the line up for the rest of the girls.  It's not done to music and is WAY dif. than the way fitness have their routine.

Your presentation will consist of three poses.  Usually, Front, side and a back pose, all of which must run smoothly together.  These should hit your favorable body parts which enhances your physique.  This is also judged.  If I were you, I'd email the promotor and ask for sure, if there is a presentation for the competition you're competing in.

If the promotor writes back stating you're to have a presentation, let me know and I'll help you out.

Been there done that.  My trainer is a BBer.  He got my poses all WRONG!!!  I would've looked like a moron out there if I hadn't seeked help from other figure gals.


----------



## black_alicious (Feb 2, 2004)

Hi Babsie,
I`ll email her right now and ask but i`ve memorized my package and it doesn`t state anything about that.If i do need a presentation i`1ll holla at you  Good looking out..So how is your training coming along?
B


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 2, 2004)

click on this link and check out the first 4 ladies.  You can use these are your presenation.
www.bodybuilding.com/fun/arnold/arnold.htm


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 2, 2004)

Babsie...I've never had to do a presentation at any of the shows I have been in.  They have called us out one by one....then had us do our turns, then head back to the line up.  Hmm....I wanna know more.  LOL


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: Thank you.*



> _*Originally posted by black_alicious *_
> Hi Babsie,
> Don`t worry i love constructive criticism i know your not trying to cut me down but instead help me out.I have not gotten my suits yet but i know where they are.I have gotten my shoes both clear and black ones.My posing i agree with you needs alot of help.I was to compete last year for my first comeptition( I didn`t cause i was scheduled for sugery) and the posing was different from figure and now i have to relearn my poses...wish you  lived closer...I`m still trying to learn how to keep my whole body tight when i pose its really hard but i`m practicing really hard.I do have a trainer who makes my diet and makes sure things are running smoothly.As for my posing the guy helping me out is a bodybuilder which is probably why i`m posing like that.Hopefully this week i can get in to work with this wonderful woman i`ve been trying to get in touch with. Please keep the advise coming... i love learning new things...
> B




Okay....I was worried cause I didn't  know how you were going to take my reply....WHEWWW.....Thank goodness.  I just wanted to help you out, as I've been in your shoes before.

So you at least have your suits ordered.  Be sure you have them at least 3 weeks before your comp and BE SURE THEY FIT!!!!  If they don't fit, hopefully, your designer left room for modifications.  

Posing is hard.  For me, I had to condition for 3 weeks.  This helped my body adapt and train my muscles..

I wish I lived closer to you to hon.  I love helping people out.  My PT wants me to offer classes on posing, etc.....I

No dout, i'll keep the advice coming sweetie.

How recent were those pics you have in your gallery?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Babsie...I've never had to do a presentation at any of the shows I have been in.  They have called us out one by one....then had us do our turns, then head back to the line up.  Hmm....I wanna know more.  LOL




UGH.......You're sooooo lucky then.  Even all the comps I studied, the girls had presentations.  

My last comp.....the girls were all called out one by one.  When your name was called, you hit your presentation, nose up with the judges and hit your X for 3 hits then walked to the line up and hold another great pose until all the girls were done with their presentation.  When the last girl hit the line up, the judges would call out:  "Ladies, please step forward!"  At that point, you're standing facing the judges in your first pose...Then they say, "Quarter turn to your right!" so on and so forth.


----------



## black_alicious (Feb 2, 2004)

Hi Babsie,
'The pics in my gallery where i`m wearing a nike bikini were taken on sunday the 25 of January i was weighing i think 117 pounds.


----------



## black_alicious (Feb 2, 2004)

Hi Baibse,
she said i don`t need to do apresentation....though i`m sure my trainer would have told me as he is also a judge .


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 2, 2004)

Whewww.....Thank goodness.  I was sweating for you.

That's great.  One less thing to worry about.


----------



## black_alicious (Feb 2, 2004)

yup thats true .......now i only have to count down 40 days 
and wrk on my posing


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 2, 2004)

Sweet.

Remember to keep your head up and smile.  

When you're doing your side pose, keep your head in line with your body.  What I mean by this is, do not look at the judges.

I usually take a glance at them just before the next quarter turn.  a lot of people will say not to make eye contact as it'll make you more nervous.  I found it nerve racking to look at them, however I got over that real quick as I think eye contact is important.


----------



## black_alicious (Feb 2, 2004)

Hi Babsie,
Thanks for the advice your the best.. i love being on stage lol since iwas a kid....i did alot of acting and performing both in Drama and dance it give me a high.I`ll rember the smile and wink ( kidding) just the smile and  too hold myself straight...I`ll work on my posing more and post up new pics hopefully by end of this week cause i have made some changes since my diet  Thanks girl....keep the advice coming.


----------



## black_alicious (Feb 2, 2004)

Well..its time for my second meal...was craving it all day.. well most of the day its my fav diet food.Tuna and Rice..unfortunately tried a few tablespoons and the side of my mouth still hurts..can`t wait to see the dentist at 2:45 so instead
SECOND MEAL  1:30PM
Two rice cakes ( butter popcorn)
One serve whey mixed with 600 ml water

  Wrapped up my rice and Tuna for later hopefully  by my third meal my tooth will be better..Note to everyone take care of your teeth .......and say no to too many sweets..which is my downfall cause i have a sweet tooth


----------



## atherjen (Feb 2, 2004)

Hope it goes well at the dentist hun!!

hmm and for that sweet tooth.. have you tried sugar free jello?


----------



## black_alicious (Feb 2, 2004)

Hi Atherjen,
How are you doing? hope good.No i`m not tried Sugar free Jello to be honest i prefer baked goods..warm, moist and sweet lol i swear i can bake anything  depending on the ingridients i have.I stopped buying flour cause i thought it would help and also don`t buy sugar.But now i found out i can bake muffins and flaovur them with Vanilla yogurt and apple sauce, Bananas and strawberried and use Oatmeal and they are good to go. ..lol but now that  my tooth is hurting trust me girl i`m not thinking of baked goods for awhile lol and if i forget and mention them rember i said for awhile not forever


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 2, 2004)

OMG V...your like me.  give me flour, shorten, sugar, eggs, vanilla, peanut butter and brown sugar 30 mins we'll have peanut butter cookies or sugar cookies.  I have to say baked sweets are my downfall aswell.  I don't mean the kind of baked goods that you get at the bakery dept either.


----------



## black_alicious (Feb 2, 2004)

JLB,
lol i`m the exact way....i love my baked goods so much...thats too funny.Well i went to the dentist turns out i know her from the gym.She could feel my pain she gave me some antibiotics to take the swelling sown it hurts so much and i`m not beinga big baby either...Then i went off to the gym and did my Cardio...then took the antibiotics and they have not yet kicked in so i`m still in pain and it doesn`t help that i`m hungry  So i`m waiting for the pain to go down then i might have to have Oatmeal and a protein shake or something instead of my egg salad or Tuna on Rice...why me?? Oh well as they say suffering brings you closer to God so maybe i`m ment to learn something from this...though i can`t think of what it is exactly..perhaps to learn to control my gluttoney for baked goods? Learn to eat them in moderation?I have no clue...


----------



## black_alicious (Feb 2, 2004)

Hi,
Ok i admitt i sounded a little sucidal on the last entry but hey i was starving and in pain.However i am much better now my sweetie run out and got me some Motrin to take alongside my antibiotics and the pain is slowly fading i even managed to have a meal
THIRD MEAL 9:00PM
One serve Oatmeal
One serve whey mixed with 600 ml water
Phew and it felt good....i feel bad i ate so little but oh well tomorrow will be a better day...i`ll get in my rest for tonight then for tomorrow start a new right?


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 3, 2004)

Hi Vinita,

How's the tooth today ? Better i hope so youcan eat better today .
Gary


----------



## black_alicious (Feb 3, 2004)

*Hi Gary*

My tooth is not better  the antibiotics seem to be making it worse i woke up every two hours and finally i`ve been up since 6:00am did abs and showered.I am going to give her a call cause her office opens at 8:30am and see if she can give me something stronger.She was afraid to give me stronger medicine cause i`m dieting but i don`t mind eating more till i`m better then going back to dieting after.Its better than enduring this pain....i`m going to go and have Oatmeal for breakfast with no sweetner and a protein shake and see how that goes down ..hopefully it won`t aggrivate it any further.How is your training going? Thanks for wishing me a good recovery


----------



## katie64 (Feb 3, 2004)

Hi sweetie, good luck with your comp, you seem to have the right girls helping you out, good for you, oops and guy (Gary) ............tooth pain can hurt so bad, I feel for ya, I loved track and field as well, good to hear someone else exceled in that area, not now I'm too old, hehehe   Just wanted to wish you all the best, take care


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 3, 2004)

hey B.

we compete in the same federation and so i can help you.
if you qualify to compete in the nationals we will be at the same show  my suggestions are to cut your breads and lighten up on the cardio a tad. you cant afford to lose muscle and the bread is going to cause you to hold onto the fat you cant afford to have. the federation wants us TIGHT and TONED and BIG and RIPPED. so buckle down babe 40 days is nothing  I will be keeping my eyes on you cause i want to see you in Brandtford ON in July for the Nationals  I will pm you about the suit and shoes as soon as i get a moment.


----------



## black_alicious (Feb 3, 2004)

*thanks girl*

Hi Girl,
My bread is gone....i`m not eating any bread i have a new diet ...and i`ll take your advice i do hope i qualify and we get to meet that would be so exciting


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 3, 2004)

it will be cool cause you will do it


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 3, 2004)

Hey there Hun!!  Good luck in your comp!  I am sure you will knock em dead!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 3, 2004)

girl u look Good!!!!!! Best of luck!  

It's good to have experienced girls yellin at ya!

(jk babsie and jbo  )


----------



## black_alicious (Feb 3, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thanks Sapphire and greek blonde lady for the encouraging words.....


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 4, 2004)

You're welcome B!!!  It is good to have the experienced girls yelling at you.  JBo and Atherjen have been a tremendous help to me...  mostly because I am scared to disappoint them!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 4, 2004)

Hi Vinita , 

How's it going? how's the tooth ? the new diet? the workouts? LOL  Just bugging ya .  

Gary


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 4, 2004)

yeah sister......how's that tooth?


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 4, 2004)

Vinita Chickie....Where are you???   How is that tooth?


----------



## black_alicious (Feb 4, 2004)

*Hi Everyone....*

Hi Gary,Babsie and JLB,
Hope you guys are training hard enough to make up for  me .... 
My tooth is a horror  Ok..this is the story i think i mentioned ealier that the antibiotics i had before weren`t working cause they kept me up the whole of Monday night.So yesterday morning i phoned the Dentist up and she faxed a new prescription to my pharmacist.So i picked them up in the evening i must say the antibiotics kick ass( excuse my french) cause the swelling on the right side of my face has gotten better.As for the pain killers they are really strong too..only thing is i took two  yesterday and puked everything in my stomach and i was so weak i couldn`t move all evening my poor boyfriend had to cater me around.So then i tried to eat something before  going to bed but the same thing happened i couldn`t keep it down...So finally i went to bed and i was not hungry.Then at 3:00am got up cause iwas in pain and i decided to take one painkiller incase the reason i threw up yesterday was cause i took two.but the same thing happened again it was likea night mare only a never ending one...so i took Motrin (1) and went to bed and that actually helped quiet abit.
   Then this morning i decided to take Oatmeal in the morning before taking any drugs so then there is something in my tummy to aid the medicine but the same thing happened its like i can`t keep anything down   so i had my antbiotics and was weak again so i was put into bed..Got up at 11:30am ( can yo uimagine i`m usually up by 5:00am aaaargh) my boyfriend went to teh pharmacist to see if there was anything i could take with my drugs so i don`t puke but the bright gril(pharmacist) told him that its cause i`m not eating enough food.So there is no enough food on my ssystem..hello i`m trying to eat the damn food is not staying down   Anyway so i decided to bake a Potatoe and eat it with Tuna( yes i know potatoes are not in my diet but what can i do its the only thing that might go down....) So i just finished that and sure enough 5 min later puked it out..Now what the hell am i ment to do?????I`ve already lost weight just by not eating as much food as i need and i hate that ..putting it on will be very hard aaaaaaaaargh not to mention i was dying to try jlb`s shoulder workout.. i`ve been dreaming about it.Anyway guys thats the soap opera story of My life...the violins may start soon


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 4, 2004)

Sounds like she gave you Vicadins.  If you take them, take them after you eat some food.  Otherwise they come back up.  I experienced this last week with the ones I have.  Plus they kept me up all night too. Not to mention the itching from them.  LOL  I was a mess.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 4, 2004)

Wow !!! You poor thing . Good thing you have someone to take good care of you. Hope it all gets straightened out soon .

Gary


----------



## black_alicious (Feb 5, 2004)

`m feeling much better...Hi Gary how are you.. I hope good..anyway so i took my antibiotics stopped taking the painkillers and rested for the most part of the day.My swellings gone down and i almost look the same 
  Finally was able to eat something at around 8:00pm
THIRD MEAL 8:00PM
four pancakes (one third cup each)
2 cups Gingerale
* had the pop cause iwas told it would help with the nauesousness and it did yiiippppppeeee have a little energy.
*Pancakes i usually save for a cheat meal but had them today anyway cause i needed to have something bad.
Ingridients.
8 eggwhites
One third cup Oatmeal
Half cup cottage cheese
Two tbsp Bran
2tbsp Plain yogurt
tw oshakes cinnamon
two shakes cardmon
I sweetner.
 If you ever want a good cheat meal this are Da bomb throw everything in the blender then measure them out using a half cup since i made half the recipe used a third cup.
  Anyway i feel so much better..hopefully tomorrow morning i`ll be back in the gym i have a date with the leg press machine and i bet the stepper has missed my ass   lol Everyone has been so nice to me you`ll are the best..have a good night...love B


----------



## black_alicious (Feb 5, 2004)

Hi Everyone........
Its Monday and i`m jumping for joy cause i`m on my way to recovery...well almost there.I woke up this morning at around 6:00am did my ab workout, showered then had breakfast and took my antibiotics and i felt fine.
FIRST MEAL 7:00AM
One sev Oatmeal
Six eggwhite
600ml water

Then i decided to give the gym a vist ...but after twenty minutes of being there and yawning i thought hmmmmmmm maybe this is not such a good idea i did however manage to give out 5 sets of ten repetitions deadlifts and squats as well before i amost keeled over so i forced myself to sit for a bit and inhale the scent of the gym..sure felt good to be home.I then finally walked over to the sign up board and erased my name crazy me had signed up to use the treadmill at 11:30am talk about a creature of habit....then went to the changing roomo showered and got pretty and headed for class.
SECOND MEAL 12:30PM
Half cup tuna
Half cup rice
600ml water
at this point i was beaming with joy that i am actually getting food in my sytem Tuna and Rice have never tasted so good keeping in mind that i`ve lost a good five pounds from not eating well...i can`t wait to try JLB`S shoulder workout tomorrow...girl i wish  you were my neighbour sure could use some help building up this Delts  keep the advice coming...hint!hint! anyway once again thanks everyone for making me feel like part of the family...


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 5, 2004)

Hi Vinita  

Glad to hear you are on the road to recovery !


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 5, 2004)

Vinita,

I've never been to Canada.  Too cold up there for me!  Let me know how you like that shoulder workout.


----------



## black_alicious (Feb 9, 2004)

Hi Everyone,
After almost a full weeks rest i am finally back and boy do i ever feel good. I finally returned to the gym on Sunday( yesterday) and worked on chest and managed a 45 min cardio session yes JLB i know you`ll be proud of me i took your advice and decided not to kill myself with too much cardio.
   However i had an awesome workout and a good day yesterday.As for my tooth lets just say its finally going down...after the infection spread on Friday to the other side and considering how many litres of tears i have cried  I can now say its better.I went to the emergence dentist on Saturday she wanted to extract it but after five injections i was numb but my tooth still had feeling so she told me to go home and rest and let the antibiotics do there work then after the infection clears she will extract it so i`m actually looking forward tro having it removed.
  Now for my diet the last couple of days  
I have been surviving on pancakes mainly because i was losing weight and it was the only thing soft enough that i could take down without worrying about my tooth hmmmmmm now i know how it feels to age lol I did  make them still high protein and enough carbs to give me enough energy to yell out pass the remote   and could i please get some water right before i would fall asleep mid sentence...
Anywwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwhowwwww from Sunday i went back to clean eating
SUNDAY FEB 8
FIRST MEAL 10:30AM
One third cup Oatmeal
8 Eggwhites
600ml water

 SECOND MEAL  2:00PM
One can Tuna
Half cup Rice
600 ML Water

CARDIO 45 MIN 
CHEST
Incline chest press 4x12 ( 25 pound dumbells)
Dumbell pullovers 4x 12 (25 dumbell)
Decline chest flyers 4x12 (25 dumbells)
Dips 4x 12

THIRD MEAL  7:00PM
One can Tuna
Two Rice cakes
600ML Water

FOURTH MEAL 10:00PM
8 Eggwhites
One third cup Oatmeal

 All in all had a really progressive day and i went to bed a happy camper.


----------



## black_alicious (Feb 9, 2004)

Monday feb 9
AAaaah got up bright and early feels like a normal day ...was up today by 5:00am did some studying and catching up then packed todays food and came to school for my 45 mincardio was excited cause my new Flex came in on Friday and now i finally get a chance to read it while working out...i really really love Flex magazine ...

Monday feb 9
CARDIO 7:30AM
45 MIN Stepper

FIRST MEAL 9:00AM
One third Oatmeal
8 Eggwhites
600 ml water


----------



## black_alicious (Feb 9, 2004)

Could someone please give me some back excercises i`m working my back in the afternoon...and we all know it needs all the help it can get 
I usually do 
Chin ups
Dumbell Row
Lat pulldown( to the back)
Lat pulldown ( to the front)
If anyone has any great suggestions please let me know....


----------



## black_alicious (Feb 9, 2004)

Hi JLB,
You`ve never been to Canada ???? You don`t know what your missing lol its the safest place to be  As for the cold the place i live is super cold last week it was -51 with the windchill ........it`s colder than the freezer but all the same its nice its different it grows on you.Everytime winter comes i`m in shock from growing up in a hot country where the coldest it gets it 24 degrees to -1 i start freexing right away in August i`m wearing my long jones ..i`m so sad..I`ll try the shoulder workout tomorrow and let you know how it goes ...ican`t wait..


----------



## black_alicious (Feb 9, 2004)

Hi Gary,
How is the training going? Hope good keep that Cardio cranking lol


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by black_alicious *_
> Hi JLB,
> You`ve never been to Canada ???? You don`t know what your missing lol its the safest place to be  As for the cold the place i live is super cold last week it was -51 with the windchill ........it`s colder than the freezer but all the same its nice its different it grows on you.Everytime winter comes i`m in shock from growing up in a hot country where the coldest it gets it 24 degrees to -1 i start freexing right away in August i`m wearing my long jones ..i`m so sad..I`ll try the shoulder workout tomorrow and let you know how it goes ...ican`t wait..



-51  what do you live in Winnipeg? it was that here a couple of weeks ago. good thing i was in Costa Rica


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 9, 2004)

-51?  oh no thank you!    I'll stay here in Texas.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 9, 2004)

Hi Vinita !!!  

I was getting worried about you . Was thinking about contacting RCMP ! 

SO glad to hear you are better and back to the diet and training.

Gary


----------



## atherjen (Feb 9, 2004)

things are looking great B! :bounce: Keep up the great work! your going to do very well! 

brrr it was cold here like that a couple weeks ago.. thank goodness its "warmed up" a lil!


----------



## black_alicious (Feb 10, 2004)

*Hi Y`all*

Well i have been trying to post up my replys for the last 20 hours does this happen to everyone or am i just cursed ?  Ok now that i have let that out i actually feel better well.. lets see here where was I yesterday aaaaaaaaaaaaaaah i rembered lol
I`ll write what i ate yesterday and today as in combined incase i am not allowed back 
CONT
MONDAY FEB 9
Second Meal 12:30pm
Half cup Rice
Half cup Tuna
600 ml water

WEIGHTS 2:30PM
 BACK
Pull ups 4 x15
Chin Ups 4x 15
Lat pulldowns 4 x10
front Lat pulldowns 4 x15
Dumbell Rows 4x12

 CARDIO 
45Min 
20 min Stepper
25 min eliptical machine

 Pooped and hungry afterwards so couldn`t wait to go home and eat

THIRD MEAL 6:00PM
8 Eggwhites
One third Oatmeal

* Thats not the meal i was supposed to have but i was sick of thinking of Tuna so i changed it  
then had a relaxing evening watching Average Joe and my fat Obnoxious Fiancee does anyone else watch that OhmiGod is it ever mean........................

FOURTH MEAL 9:00PM
Pancakes
* i KNOW I KNOW I KNOW The reason its called a diet is cause its a mental test   oh well tomorrow is another day righttttttttttt ??

Ok,
I`m going to include todays diet and my thoughts for the day incase the forum acts up and doesn`t accept my input  
Had a late start today got up early but i was feeling lazy does that happen to anyone else when you eat to late hint !hint !
at 10:20pm at night oh well that was yesterday and i`m leaving that in the past today is a brand new day ......So her goes
AB WORKOUT 6:00AM
Leg Raises 4x15
Ab Crunch 4 x15
Obliques 4x 15

Then showered and had my first meal
FIRST MEAL 7:30AM
One serve Oatmeal
8 eggwhites

CARDIO 10:00AM
45 MIN Total broken down 
30 MIN- Stepper
15 min Eliptical

Met my handsome last born baby brother lol he hates when i refer to him like that seeing that his 21 for lunch
SECOND MEAL 12:30PM
Half cup Tuna
Half cup Rice
600ML Water
So far having an awesome day planning on working my Bi`s and Tris in the afternoon....around 4:00pm


----------



## black_alicious (Feb 10, 2004)

Ok thats weird it actually worked on the first try  
oh well now let me holla at Jlb how are you doing girl so i guess your mind is made up about winter huh? oh well lol as they say the weather is good for your skin by the way i need to ask you some tips on more back excersises and leg excersises


----------



## black_alicious (Feb 10, 2004)

Hi J`bo
I don`t live in Winnipeg never been there ...i live in Saskatoon i personally think its the coldest place in Canada not to mention the weather changes more often than a dieting  woman with moodswings


----------



## black_alicious (Feb 10, 2004)

Hi Gary,
Thats so sweet you almost sent peeps out to look for me now do i ever feel important...i`m so so glad my swelling has gone down you guys seriously heed my advice take care of your teeth after being out of it for a week trust me i don`t want any of you to experience that ever............  the worst feeling in the world.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 10, 2004)

looks like things are going as planned girl! diet and everything seem right on track!  Keep it up your doing awesome! 

Ive never been to Sask either but if it compares anything to the Maritimes the weather is very intolerable. one days its 20F and the nnect its -30F... the weatherman doesnt even know how fast it changes.. ekkk I need to move more southern someday for sure!! 

Hope you had a great day girl!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 10, 2004)

V,

I'll post the back workout that we did in my journal shortly.  It was a pretty good one. Wore my butt out!

Legs...I haven't done them in four weeks, I think.  Are you wanting something with plyos and sprints? Or just leg workout stuff for in the gym?


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 12, 2004)

Vinita,
  Where are you? LOL  How did the workouts go ? diet? tooth?  Don't make me come looking for you! LOL


----------



## black_alicious (Feb 13, 2004)

10:11PM
Phew, the day is finally over and i`m worn out ..its been snowing all day and the windchill was crazy. I was only outside for about ten min or less in total but i still think that gives me bitching rights.
Well had a good workout in the afternoon
SECOND WORKOUT 3:02PM
WEIGHTS
BIS &TRIS
WEIGH IN 115.5 (Afternoon after lunch he!heh! less depressing )
Bicep curl (Barbell) 4x10
Hammer curl (Dumbells) 5x 12
Bicep curl (dumbells) 4 x15
Tricep extension (using dumbells)
Tricep Kickbacks (Dumbells) 4 x15
CARDIO 45Min
10 min Treadmill (Incline 15)
35 min Stepper

THIRD MEAL 5:30PM
Two Rice cakes
One can Tuna

FOURTH MEAL 9:00PM
Pankcakes
 ok i need to see a hypnotist to make me quit eating this my trainer will honestly shoot me....My excuse is i`m waiting for my Protein too come in its ment to take two days delivery but its taking longer so i have been convincing myself that its ok....
PANKCAKES INGRIDIENTS(Incase anyone wants to be bad with me or use as a cheat meal for breakfast they are really good)
Half cup Cottage cheese
Half cup Oatmeal
2 TBSP Vanilla yougurt
1tbsp Vanilla extract
1 sweetner
10 eggwhites

Topping
2 tbsp Vanilla yougurt mixed with cinnamon and cardmon spices.
* Makes 12 pancakes if you measure using quater cup and i ate all of them i was in heaven....its  ok i`ll snap out of it
Now i`m off to bed have a goodnight tomorrow i`ll be back to my salad eating...its weird but after not eating cottage cheese i start to crave it i really like it alot and iwas a little sad it was cut out of my diet as for PB atherjen i`m actually cured off it (well as for now


----------



## black_alicious (Feb 13, 2004)

Hi Everyone,
Sorry i`ve been missing in action but i swear this comp has an attitude problem so i`m going to try and write everything out for the last few days it will make a long read..lol grab some tea 
TUESDAY FEB 10
ABS
Leg raises 4 x20
ab crunches 4x20
Obliques 4x 20
FIRST MEAL   6:30am
One ser Oatmeal
6 eggwhites

FIRST WORKOUT  8:00am
45 min cardio

SECOND MEAL 9:30AM
One can Tuna
Half cup Rice

THIRD MEAL 12:30PM
Two cup salad
Itbsp Itallian dressing
One serve whey

FOURTH MEAL 3:30PM
Two Rice cakes
One serve whey

SECOND WORKOUT 5:30PM
45 MIN CARDIO
WEIGHTS 

FIFTH MEAL 7:30pm
6 eggwhites
Half cup Rice
600ml water

SIXTH MEAL10:30pm
One serve whey
Two rice cakes

* Had a nice day.


----------



## black_alicious (Feb 13, 2004)

WEDNESDAY FEB 11
MY ANNVERSARY .
Hmmmmm work up in the morning as usual then did my ab work and showered 

FIRST MEAL 6:30AM
One serve Oatmeal
8 eggwhite

FIRST WORKOUT  9:00AM
45 MIN

SECOND MEAL 11:00AM
Half cup Rice
One can Tuna
600ml water

THIRD MEAL 2:00pm
8 Eggwhites 
One ser Oatmeal
600ml

( Repeated my morning meal cause i could not think of stomaching another protein shake and two rice cakes 
  so i had to add som pizzaz to my life lol

SECOND WORKOUT 4:00PM
Worked on Legs
Walking Lunges ( across the aerobic room (4times)
Deadlifts 4 x15 (using barbell 50 pounds)
Squats 4 x12 (using barbell 50 pounds)
plie squats ( using barbell 50 pounds)
step ups with no weigh (5 x20)

Cardio 
45 MIN walk on incline of 15 at m.p.h 3.0

FOURTH MEAL 6:00PM
16 eggwhites
Half cup cottage cheese
One cup Oatmeal
Two sweetners
Two tbsp bran
One half tbsp vanilla extract


* Didn`t have a sixth meal cause i stayed full all night along....


----------



## black_alicious (Feb 13, 2004)

THURSDAY FEB 12
AB WORKOUT
4 X15 Leg raise
4 X15 Obliques
4 X15 ab crunches

FIRST MEAL  7:30am
8 Eggwhites
One serve Oatmeal

FIRST WORKOUT 8:30AM
45min cardio

SECOND MEAL   12:30PM
One can Tuna
Half cup Rice

THIRD MEAL 3:30PM
2 Rice cakes( butter popcorn)
One serve whey

FOURTH MEAL  6:30pm
Half cup Rice
One can Tuna
600ml water

SECOND WORKOUT 
Cardio and Shoulders
45 min cardio
and JLB`S SHOULDER WORKOUT GIRL I`M DYINGGGGGGGGGGG
FIFTH MEAL 9:30PM
Two rice cakes
One ser whey
600ml water
SIXTH MEAL 12:00midnight

Two cups salad
One tbsp Itallian dressing
One can Tuna

SEVENTH MEAL  1:30 am
One Banana
4 eggwhites
One serve Oatmeal
2 tbsp vanilla yogurt
600ml water

* Was starving so ate more...don`t worry my trainer allows me to do that i can usually read my body and he doesn1`t want me to peak to soon.


----------



## black_alicious (Feb 13, 2004)

FRIDAY FEB 13
ABS
FIRST MEAL 9:00AM
8 eggwhites 
One serve Oatmeal

CARDIO 11:00AM
45 min

SECOND MEAL 12:30PM
Two cups salad
One tbsp Itallian dressing
One can Tuna
600ml water

* Well today is a all cardio day so i`m ment to go back for my second cardio workout sometime today and at the same time get my hair done..hmmmmmm wish me luck..


----------



## black_alicious (Feb 13, 2004)

Hi Gary,
Sorry i always go missing its the computer it acts up and i`ve been trying to post stuff up and it won`t let me..today it did..So how are you doing?


----------



## black_alicious (Feb 14, 2004)

WEIGH IN- 114.5 Pounds 
Body fat 14%
ABS
4X20 Ab crunches
4 x15 Leg Raises
4 X15 obliques
4X12 Bicycles

FIRST MEAL   9:00AM
One serve Oatmeal
6 eggwhites

CARDIO  11:10AM
45 MIN 

SECOND MEAL 12:30 Noon
Two cups Salad
One can Tuna

THIRD MEAL 3:30PM
Two Rice cakes
One serve whey
600ml water

SECOND WORKOUT  4:45pm
25 Min Cardio

* Was feeling hungry and tired so i only managed to do a shorter workout i thought i would make it back but i didn`t 
 :
FOURTH MEAL  8:30PM
Half cup Rice
One can Tuna
600ml water

* Went out with a friend to a lounge had wicked music it was lots of fun....
FIFTH MEAL 11:30PM
6 small reese cups
3 rice Cakes
2 tbsp Penaut Butter ( i know i`m back again on the habit )  But its solved my boyfriend officially confiscated and has hidden it from me  




Between yesterdays regrets and tomorrows dreams is todays opportunity.


----------



## black_alicious (Feb 14, 2004)

SATURDAY VALENTINES DAY 
FEB 14
Aww todays is the lovers day lol anyway for me it is going to be a normal day though i have already gotten spoilt with my favourite perfume and a card.The choclate was forgotten lol or should i say ruled out after my bad behaviour yesterday hint!hint! Inhaling Penaut butter like its a natural stimulant and Downing choclate like its curing  a headache.Lets just say my boyfriend decided the choclate will be held onto until further notice 
 I guess my ass will thank him eventually and it saves him from hearing me moan after about how maybe i shouldn`t have had it.Not to mention i wait till his deeply invloced in watching basketball before i start whinning lol i know i know bad girl i am.

Anyhow so far today i`ve gotten plenty done i`m cooking him lunch right now as his playing squash.

WORKOUT
ABS  6:00am
4X15 Leg raise
4x15 Obliques
4X15 Hip thrusts
4X 15 Ab crunches
4X15 Bicycle
My abs were on fire after...

CARDIO ( on empty stomach ) considering last nights feast i was still full enough to do cardio on a empty tomach i rarely do this as sometimes i lack energy to work out if  ihave no breafast in me.
CARDIO
45 min ( Walking on a incline of 15)
FIRST MEAL 10:00PM
One serve Oatmeal
6 eggwhites
600ml water.


----------



## black_alicious (Feb 15, 2004)

Second Meal
Half cup Rice
One can Tuna 
600ml water

* Really full after this i think my stomach ahs shrunk.

THIRD MEAL 4:00PM
Two Rice cakes
One ser whey

SECOND WORKOUT
45 Min Cardio
I did not feel like working out at all to begin with and  was really pouting about it but my man reminded me off my goals and plus Marion Jones my role model trains four hours a day so whats 45 min? piece of cake
 
FOURTH MEAL
One can Tuna
Two cups salad
One tbsp Itallian dressing

FIFTH MEAL
6 Eggwhites
One serve wehy
2 Rice cakes

 Practiced my posing my body is so sore!!!!!

SIXTH MEAL
1 Cup Salad
One ser Whey

*Bed time yyyyehhhh


----------



## black_alicious (Feb 15, 2004)

SUNDAY ( CHEAT DAY)
Cardio on empty stomach
45 Min

FIRST MEAL 10:00am
2 rice Cakes
One serve whey

SECOND MEAL 2:00PM
One md Baked Potatoe
one sm w.wheat bun
One chicken veggie patty
600ml water

THIRD MEAL 5:00PM
2 Rice cakes
One ser whey

CARDIO
45 MIN

FOURTH MEAL  7:30pm
One md Potatoe
One chicken vegeterain burger
quater cup shredded cheese

FIFTH MEAL 9:30pm
One Can Tuna
Two slices w.wheat bread
 Organic cheese one slice 

So full i`m off to bed tomorrow is another week of kick ass training can`t wait.
600ml water


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 15, 2004)

Girl, u just remember who you're doing all this for...

YOURSELF  

Now don't you deserve to be the best you can be?


----------



## atherjen (Feb 16, 2004)

I agree with Greek! Keep up the hard work girl!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 19, 2004)

Where's Vinita ?!

   How's it going.  New pics looking good


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 2, 2004)

bump  bump....


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 2, 2004)

yeah, where ya at???


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 4, 2004)

Hey everybody ! 
I got an email from Vinita today! She is just super concentrating on her workouts/diet. Only 9 more days until her competition!  

She will be updating us when its all over. I'm sure she will have some good news for us .

Gary


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 4, 2004)

Hey thanks hon


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 14, 2004)

Oh Vinita !  Where are you ?  LOL

How did your competition go ?  dying to hear  !


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 15, 2004)

She PMed me last week in regards to her suit.

I'll check on her again and let all know how she's doing.  She did say she will post her pics up after her comp.

She's just REALLY busy


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks Babs ! 
Appreciate it .


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 19, 2004)

Just heard from Vinita.  She had a great time at her competition and is preparing for provincials.

Here are some pics she sent .


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 19, 2004)

another pic


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 19, 2004)

last one


----------



## atherjen (Mar 19, 2004)

Vinita you look STUNNING!!!!!!!   :bounce:  
how did you make out at the comp girl? 
we've missed you around here!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 19, 2004)

i agree, u look beautiful hon! come back to talk to us soon!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 19, 2004)

*OMG !!!!!!*

Ok , lets try this again.  i had to resize these.

If you liked the first pics you'll love these.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 19, 2004)

here's another


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 19, 2004)

one more after this


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 19, 2004)

Last one


----------



## atherjen (Mar 20, 2004)

VINITA VINITA VINITA!!!!!!!! 
you ROCK girl!!!! soo soo soo beautiful!!!   
your in fantastic shape!!!  
I am so impressed! I defintly think that you could take the modeling somewheres too hun!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 20, 2004)

Morning Vinita !

You do look great!  Don't be such a stranger !

have a great day !


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 20, 2004)

V!  You look awesome!  Great Job!

As tall and leggy as you are you SHOULD be modeling on a runway in NYC!  Chickie!! get that portfolio in order and show em what you got!


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 14, 2004)

I found this while surfing today...  http://bodysport.com/profiles/Vinita/vinitaprofile.html

AWESOME!!!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 14, 2004)

nice find Jodie!!

and some people complain about the weather ... that is an amazing and uplifting story.


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 14, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I found this while surfing today... http://bodysport.com/profiles/Vinita/vinitaprofile.html
> 
> AWESOME!!!!!!!


Nice find Jodie !  She is online on Yahoo every once in awhile. Guess I'll have to IM her next time .


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 14, 2004)

It is NT.  Makes us think how easy some of us have it.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 14, 2004)

if it doesn't, it should!


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 14, 2004)

Pics look absolutely phenomenal!


----------



## Paynne (Sep 14, 2004)

Now there's someone with the fighting spirit.  Awesome photos. 

Hopefully she'll post again so we aren't just in here talking about her


----------



## black_alicious (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi Everyone I know you have been wondering what happened to me I am actually home in Kenya took a year off school in Canada.Currently i am looking and trying to get ready to compete in South Africa so wish me luck its close to impossible to eat clean here lol i am struggling my weight is at 114 but thats cause I have been running long distance anyway miss you alllllll Love Black_alicious


----------



## black_alicious (Jan 30, 2005)

Ok, Just read the lovely messages you  guys have sent me how sweet are you all ?? you have made me cry......ok ok sniff sniff   I am blushing about jodie finding the story I was so touched when Terry said he would do a story for his online magazine him and Elaine have honestly been a huge insipration to me reading all about how Elaine Goodland has made it gave me hope to continue I am blessed to know you guys and I will keep you posted on everything.Jodie thanks
about the modelling...I am, overwhelmed


----------



## black_alicious (Jan 30, 2005)

Hey guysa i need your help Ii am trying to design my business card while i am here and i need it to have one pic of me in competition wear, one of me modelling and one juist saying I am a trainer how ddo i do that?? holla back


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 30, 2005)

Well Hello Vinita !!!!!  

Back in Africa !!  At least you are missing out on the Canadian winters . How much longer until your next comp?

What programs , if any do you have on your computer  for making your business cards ? I think you can make them with the Microsoft works that is usually bundled on to the computer .

let me know and I'll see what help I can be .

Email ya later today !! 

OXOX


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 30, 2005)

Vinita,

Hey girl!   Glad to see you here!

Do you have access to photoshop?   You can make the card there.  Is this a comp card or a biz card to give out?

You know we have a common friend...Kenny Kassel.  I think the world of him!


----------



## black_alicious (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi JLB,
I need both a Comp card and a Biz card do you have a comp card? can you let em see how it looks so i get ideas?


----------



## black_alicious (Feb 7, 2005)

*Hi Gary*

How are you? thanks for all the help i am the biggest computer danda hehehe I have updated my gallery you`all can get a sneak preview 




			
				gwcaton said:
			
		

> Well Hello Vinita !!!!!
> 
> Back in Africa !!  At least you are missing out on the Canadian winters . How much longer until your next comp?
> 
> ...


----------



## black_alicious (Feb 8, 2005)

*Hi Guys....*

Can you imagine i have forgotten how to add pics on my gallery gosh that shows how long its been since i did it so if anyone is online please help me oh i forgot you guys are sleeping LOL Cause i am in Kenya DUH!!!OH well when you get up let me know...
NIght,
B


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 8, 2005)

black_alicious said:
			
		

> Can you imagine i have forgotten how to add pics on my gallery gosh that shows how long its been since i did it so if anyone is online please help me oh i forgot you guys are sleeping LOL Cause i am in Kenya DUH!!!OH well when you get up let me know...
> NIght,
> B


Hi Vinita  

I think it goes like this:
Go to photo gallery
click on upload photos
click on browse
find the pic file on your computer and click on it then click  open
click on upload/submit 

I think that should do it ..


----------



## black_alicious (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi guys, hope you all are still training hard and all..Ok just had my second baby ( can you belive it?) am officiallt a mum of two little girls..first born is 2 and a half and second born is 8 weeks....am back in the gym now went back after 4weeks..and dying to get back in shape and compete in South Africa next year.Now I need all the advice I can get from you all as your amazing...This time I want to compete abit heavier than last time and be bigger and muscular what do you think? Am still in Kenya about to head out to the gym at 6am its currently 5.20am  Anyway let me know how everyone is doing at least you know why I have been M.I.A


----------

